# LaSido Guitars



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I came across this name on another forum where the member posted LaSido as the parent company building Seagull, S & P, etc. guitars. Can anyone shed light on this? Is this the parent company of Godin Guitars?


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

That is correct


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

mrmatt1972 said:


> That is correct


Matt, do you know if LaSido is still the parent company?


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

It is and always has been


----------

